

Twitter Won’t Stop Harassment on Its Platform, So Its Users Are Stepping In - ossama
http://www.slate.com/blogs/future_tense/2014/08/06/twitter_harassment_user_created_apps_block_together_flaminga_and_the_block.html

======
biff
The article suggests Twitter should take a more active role in policing its
community, and the author doesn't appear to think "don't engage trolls" is
adequate advice... but, really, what position is Twitter in to take an
obnoxious person and bar them from the platform?

One can imagine a solution that requires significant effort or cost to create
a Twitter account, perhaps involving proof of identity, but how high can you
set the bar without putting legitimate users off?

It may not sit well that people can't practically be removed for reprehensible
behavior as it occurs, and I get that it can come across like victim-blaming
to tell people they should ignore it, but somehow letting someone yell
themselves hoarse (metaphorically) without realizing they've been muted seems
even more satisfying than giving them a ban page and having them make a new
account in five minutes.

~~~
martiuk
I think people aren't used to the wild web and would prefer companies to look
after them, rather than dealing with it yourself. I mean, ignoring haters is
character building.

